# Daemon Prince Conversion



## Aeterna (May 23, 2011)

I'm purchasing a Daemon Prince from Gamesworkshop in a few days, and I was wondering where I could get wings to put on him? The reason I'm wondering this is because my Chapter worships Tzeentch, and I wanted the Daemon Prince to resemble that worship. I understand you can buy them off Forge-World, but I don't have the money or time for that. 

Any ideas?

(You can move it where it's needed. I honestly didn't know where to post this, sorry for the noobish move.)


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Daemon Princes already come with a set of wings. 

From the GW website here:
"This 34-piece set includes: three head variants, three different weapon arms, wings and a host of other assembly options. "

There is also a picture of the wings that are included in the box. Though if you want a different style of wings, then you'll have to buy another set.
Hope this helps!~


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

You could use the wings off of a Brettonian Knights Griffon sprue...?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

There's two daemon prince models. One is a plastic box set which has numerous options, one of those being wings. The other is the old metal one, no wings and no options. 

You could try looking through various bitz stores for wings. You could try Balrog, dragon, or the plastic daemon prince wings. You could also look at some 3rd party manufactures who sell wings.


----------



## Schizofen (Mar 11, 2009)

If you're getting the old metal one you probably want these wings:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1290031

The metal backpack is designed to fit these wings so there's not too much work required.

The new plastic one has wings already.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

If you want feather wings on the metal DP, and do not mind a little green-stuffing, then the Wood Elf Warhawk wings look good:


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

If you go to Games Workshop (The website) then you can type 'wings' into search and a good range comes up.

I'd also suggest asking questions like this in Modelling and Painting in future.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

i cant understand how people can miss the fact that he is looking for feathered wings, anyways the above options of the Pegasus wings from Bretonian pegasus knights are a good option i've seen them used for the same purpose before (sorry i dont have pics of it) but you might wanna look into the keeper of secrets model from GW might be cheaper in the end. unless you realy dislike the model.

this might be an option too
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1110162


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> ...you might wanna look into the keeper of secrets model....


The Keeper does not have wings. Do you mean the Lord of Change?


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The Keeper does not have wings. Do you mean the Lord of Change?


I think i do damn Confuzing chaos xD ah well tx for clearing me up!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Haskanael said:


> Dave T Hobbit said:
> 
> 
> > The Keeper does not have wings. Do you mean the Lord of Change?
> ...


I think it took me a decade to get it right every time; Keeper of Secrets just sounds Tzeentchian.


----------



## facelessone (Jan 18, 2010)

Ultraforge has some nice daemonds too ..I would go look on Dicebucket.com 35% off kits or ebay if your short on money..


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> I think it took me a decade to get it right every time; Keeper of Secrets just sounds Tzeentchian.


Heh, so it wasn't just me that had that problem then...


----------



## The_Hive_Mind (Aug 5, 2011)

You could also try the GW Balrog wings.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Keeper of Secrets.... doesn't sound too terrifying or chaotic. He's like that friend you have who is ultr-trustworthy and would never tell Suzy that Bobby Joe slept with her best friend Katie the morning after prom.

That's the kind of summoned greater daemon that I want... One that won't tell Suzy my secrets.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

You could try the High Elf griffon wings from the Island of Blood. Add a little Green Stuff and you'd have an awesome looking pair of feathered wings.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

jaysen said:


> Keeper of Secrets.... doesn't sound too terrifying or chaotic. He's like that friend you have who is ultr-trustworthy and would never tell Suzy that Bobby Joe slept with her best friend Katie the morning after prom.
> 
> That's the kind of summoned greater daemon that I want... One that won't tell Suzy my secrets.


That's because it's also keeping the secret that while Bobby Joe was sleeping with Katie, Suzy was acting all kinds of slut with him/her/it lol.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

to be fair the keeper of secrets was late to the party when chaos stuff was getting handed out....

"you guys can have murder and bloodletting and skulls, you guys can have death and decay and disease, you guys can have magic and manipulation, off you go guys go cause some chaos" moments later 
"sorry im late boss...what you got for me?" empty shelf ,scrabbles in bottom of desk drawer, pulls fluff from pockets and belly button....."errr tell you what i will tell you a secret and your chaotic job is to keep it safe"


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Balrog wings are a little big. They stick out too much, to boot. Dragon wings are much better.

Midnight


----------



## Igni Ferroque (Dec 7, 2010)

D-A-C said:


> That's because it's also keeping the secret that while Bobby Joe was sleeping with Katie, Suzy was acting all kinds of slut with him/her/it lol.


He's more like that guy that knows something funny, but won't tell anyone... sniggering away in the corner!

"Hey dude... whats so funny?"

"Its a secret!"


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

I have balrog wings on my demon prince, and its a total bitch to transport.


----------

